# Can I use NTFS or Fat 32 on my hard drive



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Will tivo use NTFS file system or should I change to fat 32?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The TiVo uses Ext2 and a modified MFS file systems, mfsrestore will create them from the source image/drive there is no need to pre format the replacement TiVo drive. 

If you are saving a backup image file you will need a drive with FAT or FAT32 file system. Neither of the MFSTools boot CD's are able to write to a NTFS partition.


----------



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

red913 said:


> Will tivo use NTFS file system or should I change to fat 32?


See the answer to your question in your other thread ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316734


----------

